
Performance Impact of Removing OOBGC - brianmario
https://githubengineering.com/removing-oobgc/
======
xfalcox
Is this using Unicorn, Puma or something else?

~~~
brianmario
Unicorn, but the idea is the same. Forcing a GC between requests can have
consequences on overall request throughput.

